
Why economic crisis is affecting women more than men - laurex
https://www.theguardian.com/business/2020/aug/04/shecession-coronavirus-pandemic-economic-fallout-women
======
pmdulaney
The titles of posts in HN are so terrible: poor grammar, poor spelling, poor
wording. But you would think a _newspaper_ would get things right. It should
be " _the_ economic crisis" not simply "economic crisis".

